

When things aren’t working, think “smarter” not “louder”.  - laktek
http://sivers.org/barking

======
csomar
It depends where you live!

On rural areas they are used to bark, but in city "civilized" people don't
like that kind of promotion.

So the point is to know what works well with those people.

------
edw519
At one place I worked, the system for getting things done:

1\. If you want something, say so.

2\. If you don't get it, yell.

3\. If you still don't get it, yell louder.

4\. If all else fails, add the magic word, "fuck".

They're no longer in business. I WONDER WHY!

~~~
grinich
Was this a country?

------
ojbyrne
This seems to fit my classic case of a "proverb," where there is likely to be
an opposite and equally valid proverb. Note that in both cases the only valid
evidence he's presented is his own reaction - and in both cases the marketing
reached his ears.

------
j3fft
meh on the article, but loved the dog pic. too bad there's no attribution in
his post:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/51588518@N00/8492351/>

------
zackattack
True, but I would have preferred if he had actually provided examples of how
the men could have barked "smarter."

~~~
vaksel
hire a few good looking girls/volunteers to stand with signs in bikinis?

~~~
mixmax
like this: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/11/quite-simply-the-
best-c...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/11/quite-simply-the-best-
commercial-ever-made/)

(NSFW)

------
TheSOB88
I dunno, barking always helps me get people when I'm trying to recruit for my
student group (or do anything involving people for my student group). Say
something interesting, act crazy, adopt fake accents, look people in the eye,
smile, try to make contact in any way possible. These are my tactics, and as
far as I know, I'm the most successful at these tasks among my group. Another
thing I do is to poke fun at people a bit ("You with the weird hat! I bet you
love Final Fantasy!" (The group in question is a VGM-playing orchestra))

It's entirely possible, though, that this kind of thing ceases to be true in
non-college environments where people don't have an overabundance of time on
their hands. But my techniques even work with the meek geeks, so I don't
believe it's anything concerning the shyness of your target audience.

